# Serie A 13-14.09



## A_Skywalker (Sep 9, 2008)

Palermo v Roma

13/09/2008 17:00 BST
  3.40 3.00 2.10 All Bets (23) 
Inter v Catania

13/09/2008 19:30 BST
  1.25 5.00 10.00 All Bets (24) 
Bologna v Atalanta

14/09/2008 14:00 BST
  2.20 2.90 3.30 All Bets (24) 
Genoa v AC Milan

14/09/2008 14:00 BST
  4.333 3.20 1.80 All Bets (24) 
Lazio v Sampdoria

14/09/2008 14:00 BST
  2.20 2.90 3.30 All Bets (24) 
Lecce v Chievo

14/09/2008 14:00 BST
  2.30 2.90 3.10 All Bets (24) 
Reggina v Torino

14/09/2008 14:00 BST
  2.40 3.00 2.85 All Bets (24) 
SSC Napoli v Fiorentina

14/09/2008 14:00 BST
  2.50 2.90 2.80 All Bets (22) 
Siena v Cagliari

14/09/2008 14:00 BST
  1.85 3.00 4.333 All Bets (24) 
Juventus v Udinese

14/09/2008 19:30 BST
  1.45 3.75 7.00 All Bets (25)


----------

